# Fell again for the 2nd time



## tkmeister (Oct 26, 2010)

Yesterday, I went for a 50miles ride and on my way home in the city street, I had to slow down for the traffic light. As I was coming to stop, although one side was clipped out, I somehow started to tip over on the clipped-in side and fell right in front of the crosswalk. I haven't been riding much in the past month and was exhausted, so probably the reason I just couldn't react quick enough to clip right out. Regardless, that was embarrassing. A couple of cute girls came over to ask me if I am okay. They probably don't even know these road shoes are clipped into the pedals. 

I have been riding for about 6 months and I only fell once in a similar situation. Is it only me or many of you also have a similar experience?


----------



## K&K_Dad (Dec 10, 2008)

it happens. sometimes.


----------



## kookieCANADA (Jan 20, 2011)

Happened to me earlier this year...yeah quite embarrassing. At least you had some cute girls talk to you.

After I fell over at a stop light, since I have a CF bike my main concern was my bike. No damage to the frame, just scratches on the handle bar and rear shifter.


----------



## tkmeister (Oct 26, 2010)

Mine is a CF but it seems that when I fall, it always hit a pedal first, then my body. the frame doesn't really touch the ground. 

I feel like I really shouldn't be falling especially after 6 month of doing it. And I never really had much trouble using clipless pedals to start with. But I guess it just happens sometimes.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

You know, if the cute girls weren't there, you wouldn't have fallen over.


----------



## tkmeister (Oct 26, 2010)

old_fuji said:


> You know, if the cute girls weren't there, you wouldn't have fallen over.


Haha, that's true. I might have been distracted subconsciously...


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

it happens. my buddy dumped his pristine, newly painted Ducati 851 Superbike (obviously not clipped in) right in front of the mill valley coffee roasters once because someone on the sidewalk said hi to him...very embarrassing on a moto.


----------



## meeshu (Jan 31, 2008)

*Yes and no . .*



tkmeister said:


> Yesterday, I went for a 50miles ride and on my way home in the city street, I had to slow down for the traffic light. As I was coming to stop, although one side was clipped out, I somehow started to tip over on the clipped-in side and fell right in front of the crosswalk. I haven't been riding much in the past month and was exhausted, so probably the reason I just couldn't react quick enough to clip right out. Regardless, that was embarrassing. A couple of cute girls came over to ask me if I am okay. They probably don't even know these road shoes are clipped into the pedals.
> 
> I have been riding for about 6 months and I only fell once in a similar situation. Is it only me or many of you also have a similar experience?


I fell over on several occasions some time ago. In most cases it was just as I came to a stop. And instead of just sliding off the saddle and putting out the appropriate leg and foot for balance, I didn't for some reason(s) and I went down with the bike!? In most cases there were no witnesses as far as I know. :blush2:

Recently I've also had a couple of close calls when I was feeling a bit tired, and my reaction times and coordination seemed to be out of whack. But I just managed to avoid falling over.

However, I ride using flat pedals (no cleats, no clips etc) at the moment. I can't afford proper cycling shoes, cleats and appropriate pedals just now. In any case I don't really like the idea of my shoes being clipped on the pedals as there is a slight delay in having to un-clip your shoe and then put your leg out for balance when necessary. With flat pedals you can move your shoe off the pedal faster than the case when using clip in pedals.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

It only happens when there are spectators around. The likelihood of it occurring increases with the possible embarrassment factor. Ugly people-you might have gotten away with it. Cute girls?... never fails.


----------



## old_fuji (Mar 16, 2009)

tkmeister said:


> Haha, that's true. I might have been distracted subconsciously...


No, sir...Cute girls are actually Jedis and they use the Force for malicious deeds, like tipping cyclists over, wiping skateboarders out, or blowing a tire on an awesome car.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

Mr. Versatile said:


> It only happens when there are spectators around. The likelihood of it occurring increases with the possible embarrassment factor. Ugly people-you might have gotten away with it. Cute girls?... never fails.


"If a cyclist falls at a stop and no one sees it, did it really happen?"


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

voodooguy said:


> "If a cyclist falls at a stop and no one sees it, did it really happen?"


I don't think so.

That's similar to the question, "If a tree falls in the forest & no one is there to hear it does it make a noise?"

The answer to that question is "no." Sound is described as audible waves in the air reaching the human ear. This and many, many other useless facts are stored in the hallowed halls of my strange mind.

sound
sound, any disturbance that travels through an elastic medium such as air, ground, or water to be heard by the human ear. When a body vibrates, or moves back and forth (see vibration), the oscillation causes a periodic disturbance of the surrounding air or other medium that radiates outward in straight lines in the form of a pressure wave. The effect these waves produce upon the ear is perceived as sound.


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

Exactly. So one may now consider how many falls never really happened...


----------



## TheMCP (Jun 2, 2011)

voodooguy said:


> "If a cyclist falls at a stop and no one sees it, did it really happen?"


Interesting experiment would be "If a cyclist falls at a stop and there are hot chicks around, is the sound amplified / does time slow down?"

I'd guess yes on both counts


----------



## voodooguy (Aug 18, 2007)

LMAO! Yeah, amplified and they all have their phone cameras ready to go!


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

voodooguy said:


> "If a cyclist falls at a stop and no one sees it, did it really happen?"


I'm reminded of Juila Child's rule about dropping food when you're cooking: If no one else is in the kitchen, you pick it up and put it back in the pan, and it never happened.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Pedantic definitions*



Mr. Versatile said:


> I don't think so.
> 
> That's similar to the question, "If a tree falls in the forest & no one is there to hear it does it make a noise?"
> 
> ...


So it is your contention that pressure waves in the air (or other media) which are detected by a microphone or similar electromechanical sensor do not constitute sound. Likewise pressure waves detected by any animal that is not a human do not constitute sound.

I think we can readily declare FAIL on your definition and FAIL on your claim about the tree falling in the forest. But thanks for playing.


----------



## Blackss06 (Feb 26, 2011)

Happened to me awhile ago, at a busy crowded intersection haha.


----------



## Kai Winters (Aug 23, 2009)

Well...stop falling...sheesh....


----------



## foball17 (Aug 9, 2010)

This has happened to me a few times near the ends of some really hard rides. Its usually when I'm trying to trackstand and my legs say "to hell with you"


----------



## Erion929 (Jun 10, 2010)

Kerry Irons said:


> So it is your contention that pressure waves in the air (or other media) which are detected by a microphone or similar electromechanical sensor do not constitute sound. Likewise pressure waves detected by any animal that is not a human do not constitute sound.
> 
> I think we can readily declare FAIL on your definition and FAIL on your claim about the tree falling in the forest. But thanks for playing.



HA! I was just going to write the same thing. Let's give animals some credit....


As far as falling....when I first started road biking about 15 yrs. ago, I fell three times in 5 months and eventually gave up riding because of it. I thought cycling was to go to the beach or a quick run to the store, in tennis shoes, not to be miserable and embarrassed.

After getting into motorcycling the last 12 years, I took cycling up again last year with a new attitude and viewpoint, and it's been great. Motorcycling gave me much more awareness of my surroundings and how I plan for things. I just make sure to clip out early enough and look out for emergency situations.


**


----------



## davelikestoplay (May 27, 2010)

This has happened to me also. Funny how there were two cute girls there. Its always two of them. I now consciously unclip one leg about 20-30 feet before a stop and make sure I lean to that side a bit. Once you start falling over on the clipped side you are screwed. Nice job on the 50 miler BTW, still working up to that distance myself.


----------



## Rusted Angel (Sep 19, 2010)

3 times here in about only 2 months.

I got used to it already, the pedals, not the falls LOL.


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

Honestly, I've never fallen on my road bike (due to pedals or otherwise). But that is probably because I took plenty of lumps learning to ride clipless on a mtb 10 years ago. Several crashes the first few rides clipped in on the trails, but at least there were seldom any spectators to see it happen!

Where I've come relatively close is at the end of a long ride when I'm not reacting in my usual way and I forget to clip out in advance. But usually, it's almost unconscious by now -- as I hit the brakes for a stop light or whatever, my foot comes out.

Good luck!


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

it happens sometimes, its a brain and brake kinda thing. focus on what's in front of you, especially when you have to contemplate stopping, and get your brain and your brakes working together. once you know where you're stopping, how and why, you'll have plenty of time to clip out..


----------



## rider9 (May 27, 2011)

Well, according to the rules above, I have not fallen, yet. Although, there is evidence that I fell. Let's just say I know why gloves are a good idea. Knee pads would have been nice, too.


----------



## jarbiker (Sep 29, 2009)

tkmeister said:


> Yesterday, I went for a 50miles ride and on my way home in the city street, I had to slow down for the traffic light. As I was coming to stop, although one side was clipped out, I somehow started to tip over on the clipped-in side and fell right in front of the crosswalk. I haven't been riding much in the past month and was exhausted, so probably the reason I just couldn't react quick enough to clip right out. Regardless, that was embarrassing. A couple of cute girls came over to ask me if I am okay. They probably don't even know these road shoes are clipped into the pedals.
> 
> I have been riding for about 6 months and I only fell once in a similar situation. Is it only me or many of you also have a similar experience?


It may be embarrasing but you did get to meet a couple of cute girls. There's a bright side to anything.


----------



## mchats (Jun 27, 2011)

Yesterday was my second day on clipless pedals, and I fell twice. There was only one hot chick (OK, it was my wife but whatever). For me, both times I clipped out on the left but leaned to the right. D'oh!

Speaking of, last year the missus and I went on a trip from PGH to DC, all on trails. Her pops tagged along as well. The wife had only had her clipless pedals for a couple weeks, so although she had practiced, she wasn't an expert. So on the first day, halfway through, we were casually strolling along side-by-side and I realized we were only inches apart from crashing into each other. For some reason, my reaction was to stick my arm out, and POW! down she goes. It looked bad, but she was OK after icing her hand that night. Man was I embarrassed in front of her old man!

I guess yesterday was part of my payback


----------



## GradyPhilpott (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm pretty old and out of shape, so I decided to get a bicycle and start doing some riding. Here in Albuquerque, going east every thing is uphill and pretty challenging for an old guy.

In the good old days, I have had a couple of bikes with rat-traps and although I was never a "power-cyclist," I did appreciate the advantage that working with both legs offered.

So, when I saw the SPD system, I asked some questions of the Trek store guys and decided I'd give these a try.

The next day, leaving my apartment parking lot, I was having trouble getting my right foot clipped in and not focusing what the bike was doing, I lost my balance and fell over in the street.

It was a pretty hard hit, but I was OK, except for my mirror, which cracked. I also scraped my knee and hurt my wrist, but OK, nonetheless.

After riding 5 miles uphill to one of my favorite restaurants to meet some friends, I was riding up to dismount where I lock my bike up and couldn't get my left foot out and again lost enough speed that I tipped over to the left and this time I hit my head on a steel trash receptacle. 

Thank God for the helmet, but I hurt my neck and really shattered the mirror, but I was able to get up and get on into the restaurant.

This was last Tuesday and when I woke up the next day, I really realized how hurt I was. My head was pounding, my neck was sore, as was my back. I've also been kind of addled. I have an MD friend whom I saw today and she said that if I was still alive at this time, I'd probably be okay.

Nice to know.

I haven't ridden since then, but tomorrow, I'm gong to give it another try. I'm into this cycling for the long haul, so I'm not giving up. It's a good a way to die as any, I think, and with enough work I'll die skinny.

I have the so-called "campus pedals" with the platform on one side and the SPD clips on the other.

I learned a lesson. There's a time to be clipped in and there's a time not to be clipped in. Clip in and out with enough speed to stay vertical and don't wait to the last second to unclip when your ready to dismount. Also, I learned that at the bottom of the learning curve lies the pavement, which is hard.

I've been banged up pretty bad in my life with life threatening injuries requiring hospitalizations and surgeries, so this is really nothing, but it was enough to make me a little less cavalier on the bike.

I look forward to mastering the SPD pedal.

I live at 5250 ft. and in one week I made it to 5650 ft. and my next goal will be 5850 ft. By that time I should be legged up pretty well and maybe I'll be able to keep up with the youngsters who make that ride without breaking a sweat. 

Another thing is it doesn't embarrass me to fall. Anything worth learning to do is going to include some spills along the way.


----------



## J T (Aug 15, 2010)

tkmeister said:


> A couple of cute girls came over to ask me if I am okay. They probably don't even know these road shoes are clipped into the pedals.


Did you at least get a phone number out of it?


----------



## heybrady (Jul 3, 2011)

Grady,

Those half-half pedals are not the greatest to learn on, as they are only halfway decent at either (clipped or platform). Can you adjust the tension on them? If not, I suggest getting a pair of M-520 pedals (less than $30 online) and the Multirelease cleats if you want to make it even easier. The 520's have a tension screw that you can turn to the loosest setting, and both sides have a clip so you are not searching for the right side to clip into.

Sounds like you got the right plan though by the end of your post: unclip early, well before you reach the tipping point. Keep practicing. It will get easier.


----------



## spyro (Aug 3, 2004)

I have a theory that everyone has a certain number of falls allocated to them as soon as they buy clipless pedals. Some people get them out of the way early, others get to be pretty experienced riders then one of those unspent falls sneaks up on them and they fall over in the parking lot at a group ride.


----------



## Ride-On (Jul 11, 2011)

*this presents a whole new meaning to falling for her ...*



TheMCP said:


> Interesting experiment would be "If a cyclist falls at a stop and there are hot chicks around, is the sound amplified / does time slow down?"
> 
> I'd guess yes on both counts


this presents a whole new meaning to falling for her ...\\
What if a girl cystlist falls in from of a guy at a stop....


----------



## GradyPhilpott (Jun 18, 2011)

heybrady said:


> Grady,
> 
> Can you adjust the tension on them?


Thanks, heybrady!

Yes they are adjustable. 

Shimano PD-A530 SPD Dual Platform Pedal.

I have the Bontrager SSR Multi-Sport shoe, which can be found on the Bontrager site.

I can't post a link, yet, but there is a nice picture of them on Amazon.

I plan to get back in the saddle tomorrow, even though I'm not 100%. I have no lower extremities issues, so I should be fine.


----------



## GradyPhilpott (Jun 18, 2011)

spyro said:


> I have a theory that everyone has a certain number of falls allocated to them as soon as they buy clipless pedals.


From what I've heard from other riders, I think you're right. 

:lol:


----------



## bdok (Jun 21, 2011)

Crashed two times in one week. If was the first week of clipless, but still embarrassing. Hope I do not have too many more allocated to me!


----------



## GradyPhilpott (Jun 18, 2011)

After my last two falls, I took 6 days off to let everything heal up a bit. Today I got back on for my ten mile ride. (I know, but I'm just starting out) Everything went pretty well on my way up the hill, but on the way down, I was approaching a major thoroughfare, so I got out of my left pedal with no problem, but when I tried to get out of my right pedal, I turned my foot almost 90 degrees and nothing happened, except that I went crashing into the dirt on my right side. Fortunately, it wasn't pavement.

I rode straight to the Trek store (about 2 miles) and all the way trying to get my right shoe hooked up to no avail. 

I went into the store and said, "I need help!"

So, I got them to check the bike out and loosen the spring up a bit and tried again to get my right shoe hooked in. No luck.

I took my shoes off, to inspect the cleats and lo and behold, one of the screws had backed out and the cleat was all askew.

One of the Trek guys was putting in a new screw and the head broke off that one and he had to put in another.

Well, now I'm all screwed in, perfectly aligned and on the way home, I was getting into both pedals without incident.

Maybe I can move forward from here.

I realize they call these clipless pedals, but "clipping in and out" is perfectly descriptive of the process. I know there must be something else that's called a clip that these pedals don't have, but clipless still seems like a misnomer to me.

Can someone clue me in?

I really appreciate the input on this board.


----------



## hontors (Oct 4, 2009)

Get in the habit of always unclipping the same foot. As you stop your bike, turn the steering the OPPOSITE direction of the unclipped foot. You will automatically lean into towards your unclipped foot. Works like a charm. 

(Someone on this forum gave me this tip a year ago as I was having the same falling problems learning to use clipless pedals.)


----------



## jarbiker (Sep 29, 2009)

GradyPhilpott said:


> After my last two falls, I took 6 days off to let everything heal up a bit. Today I got back on for my ten mile ride. (I know, but I'm just starting out) Everything went pretty well on my way up the hill, but on the way down, I was approaching a major thoroughfare, so I got out of my left pedal with no problem, but when I tried to get out of my right pedal, I turned my foot almost 90 degrees and nothing happened, except that I went crashing into the dirt on my right side. Fortunately, it wasn't pavement.
> 
> I rode straight to the Trek store (about 2 miles) and all the way trying to get my right shoe hooked up to no avail.
> 
> ...



There is a lesson to be learned here: before going out for a ride give your bike and shoes and quick once over. Screws backing out and things such as that can fvck you up.


----------



## GradyPhilpott (Jun 18, 2011)

hontors said:


> Get in the habit of always unclipping the same foot. As you stop your bike, turn the steering the OPPOSITE direction of the unclipped foot. You will automatically lean into towards your unclipped foot. Works like a charm.


Excellent advice. Thank you!

:idea:


----------



## GradyPhilpott (Jun 18, 2011)

jarbiker said:


> There is a lesson to be learned here: before going out for a ride give your bike and shoes and quick once over. Screws backing out and things such as that can fvck you up.


Very true, but I'd checked both shoes the night before and the screw backed out somewhere on my trip back down the hill, as I was getting in and out okay before the big spill.

Anyway, that's excellent advice, because a hiccup in the wrong place can be deadly.


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

GradyPhilpott said:


> I realize they call these clipless pedals, but "clipping in and out" is perfectly descriptive of the process. I know there must be something else that's called a clip that these pedals don't have, but clipless still seems like a misnomer to me.
> 
> Can someone clue me in?
> 
> I really appreciate the input on this board.


You're not the first to take issue with the name 'clipless', but you're right, there's something else that's called a clip (toe clips and straps, to be exact) pictured below. I agree that the name misleads, but the reasoning is... no clips means clipless. :thumbsup:
View attachment 235388


----------



## GradyPhilpott (Jun 18, 2011)

PJ352 said:


> there's something else that's called a clip (toe clips and straps, to be exact) ... no clips means clipless. :thumbsup:


Aha! Just as I suspected.

Thanks.:thumbsup:


----------



## Rexg (Jul 3, 2011)

now i'm getting anxious. I got used to wearing SPD for my mountain bike until i had a bad fall from a rock garden and decided to screw the entire idea and use platforms instead. now that im entering into the road bike realm, i heard disengaging is much more difficult which is what concerns me. my first road bike is CF because of course friends will always tell you "buy the best one you can afford." but they didnt tell me that i may fall during my first few tries. im thinking of just buying a trainer so i can practice at home before actually heading off outside. good idea?


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

I did that. Then spun around the driveway a couple of times too. Not that bad. Keep them loose. And get used to it. Better than cages.


----------



## tkmeister (Oct 26, 2010)

I got a CF bike and it's been totally fine even after 2 falls. It didn't even scratch the frame. It's mostly my hands that takes the damage, plus the pedal. 

I ride in NYC so there are so many bad drivers and unforeseen circumstances that come my way, not that I am making excuses for falling. I also never practiced clipping out on the street. I just tried it a couple times in the apartment with my hands on the wall, then off I went... Never had a problem till one ride when I was completely worn out and talking with a friend who was riding next to me. As we came to stop, I completely blank out I was clipped in. He thought it was funny watching me fall in slow-mo helplessly. 

Anyways, I went for another 50+miles ride over the weekend and I am starting to get used to the distance that I didn't feel as exhausted even after keeping up a good pace.


----------



## jarbiker (Sep 29, 2009)

Rexg said:


> now i'm getting anxious. I got used to wearing SPD for my mountain bike until i had a bad fall from a rock garden and decided to screw the entire idea and use platforms instead. now that im entering into the road bike realm, i heard disengaging is much more difficult which is what concerns me. my first road bike is CF because of course friends will always tell you "buy the best one you can afford." but they didnt tell me that i may fall during my first few tries. im thinking of just buying a trainer so i can practice at home before actually heading off outside. good idea?


Seriously folks, some of you people are making this clipless pedal thing way too difficult. The pedals have an adjustment screw that makes it easier or harder for the shoe to unclip. Just lighten up on the tension and the shoes will come out. You just have to remember to unclip before you actually want to stop. If you can't do that I think you'll probably end up getting run over anyway. Just find a parking lot and ride around there for 15 minutes clipping and unclipping - it ain't rocket science.


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

Rexg said:


> now i'm getting anxious. I got used to wearing SPD for my mountain bike until i had a bad fall from a rock garden and decided to screw the entire idea and use platforms instead. now that im entering into the road bike realm, i heard disengaging is much more difficult which is what concerns me. my first road bike is CF because of course friends will always tell you "buy the best one you can afford." but they didnt tell me that i may fall during my first few tries. im thinking of just buying a trainer so i can practice at home before actually heading off outside. good idea?


If you got used to riding SPDs on a mountain bike, I wouldn't guess you'll have any trouble on the road. Remember, there aren't any rock gardens and you pretty much never have to stop so unexpectedly that you can't unclip -- if you have to stop that quick on a road bike, clipping out probably isn't going to help anything! And I use the same pedal system on my road bike as I used on the MTB, so clipping in and out isn't any harder.

I understand the apprehension -- I tore my knee up pretty back on my mtb by hitting some rocks, spinning out on my downstroke, and hitting some razor-sharp rocks knee first before I could unclip. I was only going about 2 mph (grinding up a steep rocky hill in granny gear), but I was on the ground before I knew it. I swore off clips after that, and I still don't use them on the mtb. But on the road, it is so much easier that it is a non-issue IMO. And feels so much better to ride on the road clipless.


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

GradyPhilpott said:


> Excellent advice. Thank you!
> 
> :idea:


One other thing -- you probably shouldn't need to unclip both feet for a stop. One is sufficient for most riders. I sometimes go an entire ride where my right foot clips in leaving the driveway, and unclips pulling back in to it. I only unclip my right if I'm getting off the bike, or maybe stopped at what I know will be a very long light and I want to stand on two feet.

The key for me is just getting a physical habit. As I pull up to a stop, the left foot comes out. It is now as mechancial as reaching for the clutch in a standard transmission car as you roll up to a stop. Just takes some practice, and like a previous poster said, don't overthink it too much!


----------



## Rexg (Jul 3, 2011)

tystevens said:


> If you got used to riding SPDs on a mountain bike, I wouldn't guess you'll have any trouble on the road. Remember, there aren't any rock gardens and you pretty much never have to stop so unexpectedly that you can't unclip -- if you have to stop that quick on a road bike, clipping out probably isn't going to help anything! And I use the same pedal system on my road bike as I used on the MTB, so clipping in and out isn't any harder.
> 
> I understand the apprehension -- I tore my knee up pretty back on my mtb by hitting some rocks, spinning out on my downstroke, and hitting some razor-sharp rocks knee first before I could unclip. I was only going about 2 mph (grinding up a steep rocky hill in granny gear), but I was on the ground before I knew it. I swore off clips after that, and I still don't use them on the mtb. But on the road, it is so much easier that it is a non-issue IMO. And feels so much better to ride on the road clipless.


Thanks. That's what I thought too! I wanted to use SPDs on the road bike with my MTB shoes but of course, I could not get past getting criticized by my friends over it already. I have SPD-SLs coming in today which i plan to set to the lowest possible setting to get used to it. I seriously hope that I still have the muscle memory to disengage before actually stopping. I was just a little anxious because this lifestyle doesnt come cheap and we can't really wear knee/shin and elbow guards with road bikes.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

You missed out on the sympathy, they should have helped you up and nursed you; perhaps a little vasaline on your buttocks; when life gives you lemons, make lemonaide...or is it you can't make chicken salad out of chicken (explative deleted) no matter how much mayonaise you add.


----------



## tystevens (Jul 10, 2008)

Rexg said:


> Thanks. That's what I thought too! I wanted to use SPDs on the road bike with my MTB shoes but of course, I could not get past getting criticized by my friends over it already. I have SPD-SLs coming in today which i plan to set to the lowest possible setting to get used to it. I seriously hope that I still have the muscle memory to disengage before actually stopping. I was just a little anxious because this lifestyle doesnt come cheap and we can't really wear knee/shin and elbow guards with road bikes.


Well, it came back for me pretty quick -- I took the SPD's off of the MTB in 2003, and started road riding in 2008, and I haven't had a clipless-related crash on the road bike yet, 3 years and counting.

I haven't used SPD-SLs, but I'm pretty happy using MTB shoes, for what it is worth. I was looking at other shoes, and the LBS sold me on the MTB shoes -- he said they were the same shoe structurally, just with a rubber sole. It is nice to be able to walk across tile floors at home and in my office, into the gym, and sometimes lift for 15 minutes in my MTB shoes w/o any issues. Plus, on days like Friday when I have a "mechanical" a few miles from home, I can walk in them as far as I need to. I don't get any comments from my riding partners, but they're pretty low key, non-leg shaving, do what you want just keep up guys. They sometimes send me in to the mini-mart to get Gatorade refills for them, though!


----------



## statureman (Apr 20, 2011)

*twice myself so far*

Falling means you are riding. My Tri coach said you are not a real rider until you fall. 

My first fall was sliding head first down the wet grass of the ditch next to the road. It was at mile marker 28 of a team triathlon I rode in with some friends. Stopped to rest at the last hill on the ride and when I clipped in I went down. I know know it's a bad idea to stop on a hill.

Fall two: stopped to take a picture of a deer with my phone to show my daughter... clipped out and accidentally clipped back in instead of putting my foot on ground... went over onto the railroad tie bridge I was on. And oh yeah, the noise scared the deer away.


----------



## jgi27 (Jul 11, 2011)

Don't worry about it, it happens. I've fallen many, many times when I rode BMX.


----------



## GradyPhilpott (Jun 18, 2011)

Today, I went for my first real ride since I got my cleats fixed and the pedals adjusted on Monday. 

It was great.

I was able to get in and out of the pedals with no problem and today I upped my ride from 10 to 20 miles.

The way it was today is now it should have been from day one.

I think the clipless pedals are excellent.


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

Falling is natural. Its just like with any other sport, you will fall. Its just the matter of time when it will happen... And when it comes to riding "clippless", it usually takes 3 good falls to get acclimated with the system. 

Even with cyclists thats been riding for years and with thousands of miles under their belts, we will still fall from time to time. I cannot speak for others, but for myself, unexpected falls usually occurs when i am not focused or when i startled.

For example, I live in a city environment. One afternoon, i was going to my local coffee shop on my bike... There are kids running around, people unexpectedly jaywalking, cars all over the place... Its pretty much your everyday life in a big city. There's nothing you can do about that..

And one day, as i was riding.. Some lady was crossing the street. She was not crossing at the intersection.. But she was crossing in the middle of the streets and in between cars. I was minding my own business, then all of sudden, she pops out of nowhere and decides to cross.. I slammed on my brakes. Bike comes to dead stop. I didnt have enough time to clip out both feet. I managed to get one off. But my weight was on the wrong side of the bike.. And i toppled over to the side where i was still clipped in... shti happens.. Theres nothing you can do about that.. You just need to be cautious and try to limit the severity of the fall and try not to injure yourself or others around you.

Pick yourself up. dust yourself off. and try to enjoy the rest of your ride! :thumbsup:


----------



## GradyPhilpott (Jun 18, 2011)

eugenetsang said:


> Falling is natural. Its just like with any other sport, you will fall. Its just the matter of time when it will happen. Pick yourself up. dust yourself off. and try to enjoy the rest of your ride!


Very well put.

Literally or figuratively, that advice applies to everything in life.


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

Thanks Grady!

A friend of mine had recently purchased a used Giant Defy with Shimano SPD pedals.. Its been over 15 years since he had last owned a bike... He had asked for a tutorial on how to clip in and out.. and asked for advice when riding clipless.. So i gave it to him. Pretty simple right? Well, i told him the same thing.. Told him that he will fall. Its just the matter of time.. And especially when you havent ridden a bike in over 15 years. Youre definitely going to fall... and its just a matter of when and where.

We went for a spin around the neighborhood... he fell a few times... Mostly bc he had panicked when ppl were around.. He then asked if he should go back to platform pedals.. I told him No, because he already know the basics of clipping in and out... He needed to overcome his fear of falling and has to be aware of everything thats happening around him.. Once youre able to do all that, clipping in and out will be 2nd nature.. And if going back to platform pedals, he's going backwards in the progress of cycling..

Sad to find out, he couldnt overcome his fear of riding clipless.. and had swapped out his SPD's for platforms..

The more your ride, the more comfortable you will be when riding clipless. When i had first started, i purposely forced myself to ride in areas where there were high concentration of people, cyclists, and chaos.. I figured, if i can somehow manage to escape from this unscathed, it will make me a better rider. For the next 6 to 10 sessions, i was sorta putting myself in a controlled danger zone. By putting myself in harms way worked! it may not work for everyone, but it definitely worked for me!


----------



## GradyPhilpott (Jun 18, 2011)

As with many things, there are tactics and strategies.

With clipless pedals, tactics include how to get in and out.

Strategy is knowing when to get in and out.

I must admit that I fell again today, but this time having three falls under my belt, I was able to get unclipped on the way down and just roll away from the bike.

I hardly felt it at all and there was no damage to the bike, either.

I was trying to unclip only one foot at an intersection on one of our bike trails. Fortunately I was in the median and had plenty of room to remain safe.

Lesson learned: unclip both feet at intersections until I get better. Once stopped and stable, I can reclip one foot.

I'm sorry your friend gave up. He's missing out on a real advantage.


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

Third times the charm right? Hopefully this will be your 3rd and last fall! considering each time you do fall, you will learn from your mistakes. Thus creating a mental note for yourself for the future..

My one advice that i give my friends that had recently converted to clipless pedals is.. When youre are riding and already clipped in, you should always look 100ft ahead of you at all times. Constantly scanning for danger and obstacles. If youre looking far enough ahead, it will allow you to have enough time to react to the circumstances around you..

When I approach an intersection, traffic light, and etc. I always unclip a good 50 ft before I come to a full stop. As long as youre still rolling and something unexpected does array, you will have enough momentum to either clip back in and ride off. Or it will give you enough time to put on your brakes and allows you to put your dominant foot down for support..

Riding is not only fun, it always keeps you on your toes! (literally and figuratively)


----------



## GradyPhilpott (Jun 18, 2011)

Great advice, eugenetsang

That's why I like this site so much!


----------



## bahueh (May 11, 2004)

give it some time, it will happen less and less.
just need to think about it and control your balance and slower speeds.


----------

